# Teaching in International Schools



## ladynade (Feb 20, 2008)

I want to apply for jobs as a primary school teacher in international schools - I have heard that my own children may be able to receive % discount to the fees. Is this true? Can anyone confirm this may be a benefit in Spain?

Regards,


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ladynade said:


> I want to apply for jobs as a primary school teacher in international schools - I have heard that my own children may be able to receive % discount to the fees. Is this true? Can anyone confirm this may be a benefit in Spain?
> 
> Regards,


hi

since all International schools are private businesses that would depend upon individual schools & it's something you'd need to address with them

certainly in the past _some _schools have offered this benefit


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ladynade said:


> I want to apply for jobs as a primary school teacher in international schools - I have heard that my own children may be able to receive % discount to the fees. Is this true? Can anyone confirm this may be a benefit in Spain?
> 
> Regards,


In Spain and many other countries in the world. It's a "perk" of working in private education.
It does depend on the school though


----------

